# One of the best breedings this year!



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

I will just let the pedigree and pics speak for themselves.:angeldevi










http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=133590

Stephanie


----------



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

nice, but have seen tighter dogs.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh yea, there are definitely tighter breedings and we have a couple of 100% Boudreaux planned in the future, but this mother/son breeding is one we have been looking forward to very much. These will be amazing dogs for weightpull and conformation.

Stephanie


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

So, I am wondering why all you nice people on this board have showed no excitement for us and this breeding that we are so excited about. I looked back on the original post and I think that it may have been worded wrong?

I was trying to convey OUR excitement! This is our first litter in 3 years and it has been heavily planned and awaited. These two dogs are the total package for us, they have everything that we look for in an APBT, for weight pull and conformation.

I also think that I might need to clarify, I am not peddling puppies. We will be lucky if enough are born to fill the homes already set up for them. I just wanted to share my excitement and figured you guys would join us.:thumbsup: 

Stephanie


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I didn't post because I was trying to restrain myself from always being so negative on the breeding front. You say let the pics and peds speak for themselves, and I can't tell anything about the dogs from the pics other than they've got shiny coats. I can't see their conformation, so I don't know if they've got the conformation that you would want to see in a show ring prospect. I also didn't see any working titles on the parents, so again here, I don't know if that breeding will make the spectacular pulldogs you've said.

Those are my reasons for not sharing in the excitement for one of the "best breedings of the year." I have to say that when people use language like that, it inevitably seems like they're peddling pups. And honestly, I always find it incredibly tacky when people post mating tie pics. Save that for someone asking about the parentage of the litter. (Or better yet, have the DNA done.) Post nice stacked or working pics of the parents instead.

That said, good luck with your litter. I hope its everything you want it to be.


----------



## budwinstonblue (Jun 1, 2008)

i am very glad that you have found a certain trait that you would like to exploit i hope that you find the next dog to your future breeding plans. i think if you take this pup a cross it with the 100% bred dogs you will have a little more to brag about,but they certainly look nice . all the best to you and your dogs.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes absolutely, again, I think you have misunderstood and it is my fault for the wording. I was NOT bragging. I was sharing excitement with people that I thought would understand how happy we are about it. I guess I wrong.

did not mean to offend with a lock pic, it doesn't seem tacky to me. sorry.

Both dogs are pointed although not titled yet, we managed to aquire them both this year.

Here are the conformation pics if you would rather see those...

TNT's Rolex 50% TNT/ 50% Boudreaux










White Oak Biter's AFrica 100% Boudreaux










Stephanie


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow, I'm excited for you! Beautiful dogs. Hell, they are proven, not ch quite yet but are working on it. Tightening up is a good thing, which is what I see you doing. Yeah, maybe you worded wrong but it's cool, I think we're on the same page. What are your plans for the future? What/who are you outcrossing with? I see Africa and I think Wow, now thats a pit! If you don't mind, share your plans with us, I think everyone will have a better understanding of the excitement if you'll let us know why you're excited.:cheers:


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks! 

We have had the TNT line for years, we love TNT dogs and enjoy their personalities and drive. My hubby had Boudreaux dogs years ago and loves that line the best and since TNT is off Boudreaux it made since to us to go back that way. I have fallen head over heels in love with Africa, she is an amazing dog. I have also been turned to Boudreaux by their awesome personalities and the level headedness of the line. Not to mention good looks. Our plans are to stay as close to conformation perfect as possible and still have dogs with the heart and drive for weight pull. 

We also have TNT/OFRN and love them as well but this breeding is very exciting for us. These two dogs are our idea of great APBTs and we can't wait to see what they produce, so far all of the pups are going into working homes and most of them are within the Southern Pullers Assoc.! That is exciting to get to watch the whole litter grow and compete and get to see where they can go.

Stephanie


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I am excited for you...I just don't know much about peds and I tend to lean toward rednose pups (mere personal preference) glad to see you have found homes for them, and I can't wait for puppy pictures :woof:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

IM excited!! HECK I have second pick female!!! This is the pup that is the reason I am looking for a home for Ember. Take my TNT stuff back into Boudreaux stuff which is what the TNT line came off of anyways AND I get some smaller dogs at the same time. I cant wait!!!! and yeah I think you probably already have homes for all the pups you will have!!!!! IM really excited. I was just waiting for you all to say something before I did. I didnt want to be the one to break the news.

They got Nacho from us and we are getting a female from them!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Im not really one to judge since ive got a rescue who am i to say.The dogs look good,i thought i already posted that,but i cant seem to find it.I guess if i was in the market for a game dog the only gripe i'd have would be that theres some staff blood up in there,albeit good working stuff for sure.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

cane76 said:


> Im not really one to judge since ive got a rescue who am i to say.The dogs look good,i thought i already posted that,but i cant seem to find it.I guess if i was in the market for a game dog the only gripe i'd have would be that theres some staff blood up in there,albeit good working stuff for sure.


I agree, I am def. not a staff fan. We have other pure Boudreaux stuff and plan on breeding out the staff. lol

Stephanie


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> IM excited!! HECK I have second pick female!!! This is the pup that is the reason I am looking for a home for Ember. Take my TNT stuff back into Boudreaux stuff which is what the TNT line came off of anyways AND I get some smaller dogs at the same time. I cant wait!!!! and yeah I think you probably already have homes for all the pups you will have!!!!! IM really excited. I was just waiting for you all to say something before I did. I didnt want to be the one to break the news.
> 
> They got Nacho from us and we are getting a female from them!


Spoken like a man with a plan!

We are very happy that you are getting one of the pups, it is great to know that such a good home is already lined up!

It is gonna be alot of fun to watch all the little black dogs battle it out!

Stephanie


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

And Battle they will!!! I hope to whoop every other sibling out there!!LOLoke: Especially JOSH!!!! LOLOLOLOLOL ( now I have to do it or Im gonna hear it)


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

OH yea! Josh loves to talk it! LOL

Speaking of Nacho, here is the dog that was supposed to be outside...










Stephanie


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Much better pics. :thumbsup: They look good. Best of luck on your titles and pups.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Good luck with the breeding.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm glad you are excited and i can't wait to see them grow!!!!!


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

throw me under the bus huh. i guess ill see you at the show. ha ha ha ha
that is an awesome breeding. cant wait to get mine


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

:stupid: 

Who let him back on here!!!!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Uh oh now the  slinging is really gonna start! LOL!

Yep, can't wait til all these little black dogs are competing against each other, this is gonna be fun for sure!

Stephanie


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I am excited for you!!! Both dogs are beautiful!!! Good luck!!!
There is nothing wrong with bragging if you ask me..we all brag about our dogs on here!! Where else to brag about great APBT's then on here... with people who appreciate and love the breed...lol!!!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

PullDawgPits said:


> OH yea! Josh loves to talk it! LOL
> 
> Speaking of Nacho, here is the dog that was supposed to be outside...
> 
> ...


God, he is beautiful!!!! Yah both mine were suppose to be outdoor dogs to!!
OFK, sure do have some nice pups!!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Aw thanks! I knew that Nacho had to come home with us the moment I saw that newborn pic. I just fell in love with him. lol He is a great puppy and just fit right into the house so he has stayed inside.

Thanks about the breeding, we are very excited about it. I really wasn't meaning to brag though, I was just excited and didn't word things right.:hammer: I can't WAIT til they get here.

Stephanie


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes It Will

......I have to admit, Andy is one of the best pullers out there and is dang near impossible to beat. Not only is he a great guy and better looking but can out train me on most dogs. I dont know if I really want to compete against him with siblings because when I lose it will look bad. I am happy however that I do have a show Champion even though the dog was given to me by Oldfortkennels. I am justa man and can only do so much..I wish I could do half of what he has done in such a short time.........(edited by the moderator!!! Guess which one!!! HAAHAHoke: :snap: :stick: :angeldevi OFK)


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!

OH Andy, you are in trouble now! LMAO!

Stephanie


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

Uh, oh!!!!! Now you will make the wife get involved since she is the one who really does all the training.... you see how Hemi turned out (whooped Switch all over the place and then some). Too bad you will have to wait and see what ammo will be brought out next year.

hahaha

sarah:cheers:


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

i know you tried to show cali but she was too much dog for you. you need to get one of those 120 # bullies. so that they wont tire you out(youll actually last longer with them


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Ammo? Are you talking about the ammo that Jeff picked up for you?

I know the ammo! I know the ammo! LMBO! 

Stephanie


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh my I never looked at this thread lol.. Didn't see who posted it and thought it was just another pup advertisement lol.. I am very exited and wish I had room for one. I very much like both of those dogs and can't wait to see those pups. PLEASE send everyone here so we can see them grow.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I love it!!!!! Seriously though,,,,,,you need more ammo than they stock in warehouses!!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Oh my I never looked at this thread lol.. Didn't see who posted it and thought it was just another pup advertisement lol.. I am very exited and wish I had room for one. I very much like both of those dogs and can't wait to see those pups. PLEASE send everyone here so we can see them grow.


Thanks! So far it is looking like most if not all will be right within our club and that makes me so happy.

Stephanie


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

All kidding aside, if any of you know Josh and Sarah they have what I would consider one or the best pulling 45lb males in the COUNTRY, hands down!!!!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes they do! Hemi is a POWERHOUSE for sure.:cheers: 

Stephanie


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

11111111111111


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Stephanie Good Luck with your breeding you have some really nice looks dogs. :love2: They are going to produce some nice looking offspring :angel:  Please post the pics when they arrive


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

great looking dogs, ive wanted a black one myself, just havent come across the right one at the right time. u mentioned the Southern Pullers Assoc. is this in tennesse? not sure where i got tenn from. i'm all about getting into this wp stuff. theres not many if any organizations around my area. natural state apbt club had a good start but has since fizzled. no one seems to want to volunteer to help.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hemi...I think Loea pulled against Hemi last year in NC, he is a nice dog.

We have some little black dogs, and two brown that came from somewhere, coming out next year too. We bred Diamond, my little jeep/nigerino female, to Wyatt at Winmor Kennels. The puppies are awesome, I can't wait to get them out there. Looks like there will be a battle of the young uns next year


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

jbh38 said:


> The puppies are awesome, I can't wait to get them out there. Looks like there will be a battle of the young uns next year


i hafta second that


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Yea, Southern Pullers is in East Tennessee.

Stephanie


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Well we will see you all tomarrow at the show!! I will bring NACHO PAPERS, well they are your papers as he is your dog now!!!! sorry bad joke.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I have a question about you breeding choice if you dont mind.

I see that you are in to WP with the dogs.
Do you get the dogs OFA scored before breeding them?
I never thought to before since I only bred one pit litter
but my female got radiographed and showed a fair. That disapointed me cause she was built beautifully. But there are so many good looking pits with good hips that I decided to spay her. Don't get me wrong she is a freight train and very healthy but I am against breeding pits with bad hips.


----------



## GorillaBiscuits (Jul 3, 2008)

two APBT's bred with generations backing them with lineage bred honest to original breed standards do not require those tests. Bad hips have never been around the breed if bred correct, the UKC style enthusiasts can tell you opposite but then again they dont breed to original standard, so bad hips may come into play with those type dogs, UKC chose to not be a fan of gamedogs so they parted ways with the original standards.

do what you think is best for your dogs


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

My dogs are within the real standard believe me.
My dogs are not registered by any breed club they are pit bull dogs in every sence of the word. Yet some times even with the best breeding a dog can be born with bad structure. Mostly because dogs are not screened. I am not saying the rads need to go to OFA but I think a couple rads would definately exclude any bad hips entering in to the line.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sampsons Dad said:


> but my female got radiographed and showed a fair. That disapointed me cause she was built beautifully.


Why does fair disappoint you?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Basically fair is borderline HD.
I look for good to excellent.
There are so many pit bulls that need homes why breed unspectacular dogs?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Basically fair is borderline HD.
> I look for good to excellent.
> There are so many pit bulls that need homes why breed unspectacular dogs?


From the breeders of spectacular dogs I know fairs is fine...

Also Fair is not Borderline HD.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> From the breeders of spectacular dogs I know fairs is fine...
> 
> Also Fair is not Borderline HD.


I only control what comes out of my yard.
I think fair is OK but not exceptional.
Take a look at the OFA breakdown of what is allowed to be called fair.
You will see the allowed degenerative changes.
That will be called early HD in the clinic.

So anyway sorry for hijacking the thread.
Nice looking dogs

i hope you prosper and have a wonderful litter.

http://www.offa.org/hipgrade.html
"Fair (Figure 3): Assigned where minor irregularities in the hip joint exist. The hip joint is wider than a good hip phenotype. This is due to the ball slightly slipping out of the socket causing a minor degree of joint incongruency. There may also be slight inward deviation of the weight-bearing surface of the socket (dorsal acetabular rim) causing the socket to appear slightly shallow (Figure 4). This can be a normal finding in some breeds however, such as the Chinese Shar Pei, Chow Chow, and Poodle."

aa


----------



## GorillaBiscuits (Jul 3, 2008)

Sampson youre dogs are original breed standards? You own bulldogs?


----------



## GorillaBiscuits (Jul 3, 2008)

nah, I researched your previous posts since you made such a bold statement of having original standard dogs and you knew what I was getting at

you do not own bulldogs and its easily seen researching your posts

come on man


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

What is in your yard?
That should be your main concern.
I know what I feed.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The whole "gamebred dogs don't need health-testing argument" is lame, IMO. Might as well just say "I'm scared of what I might find," or "I'm too cheap to do it." Its got nothing to do with the registry you use. Its got to do with wanting to know everything you can about those dogs before you put their genes in the gene pool.

Hips are not the only thing you can test for. Hearts, elbows, thyroid, eyes, ears. Some people are breeding gamedogs that consistently appear to be suffering from mange, so its ridiculous to suggest that breeding for the [] only is the salvation of the breed. Folks on that side are just as prone to bad ethics as folks breeding show dogs, or weight pull dogs, or anything else.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

:goodpost: ........................


----------



## GorillaBiscuits (Jul 3, 2008)

Bahamamutt, How would you know anything about the "gamebred" dog needing tests or not? You own UKC dogs which I wouldnt even call related to pit dogs at this point. You lack any experience which makes your view lack any merit.

If you owned pit dogs you would know they're healthy if bred according to true pit standards. Their arent any hip,elbow, eye, heart problems that run in the gene pool of BULLDOGS that are bred tried and true or any major health problems even when inbred out the asz but you wouldnt know this because you dont have any experience.

Bahamamutt you do not know what youre talking here. You said the first real APBT you've owned were from Matrix Kennels (according to your web site) and I dont think your oldest dog from them is to old at all which would give you only a few years of even UKC type bred dogs

post on what you actually do know


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lets see your dogs. Lets see what makes you so great and knowledgeable because right now all you seem like is a troll.

Ok we will wait for you to go thru my myspace and discredit me because thats seems like all you can do.

I hope you don't stay long. You are not the kinda attitude this forum needs.


----------



## GorillaBiscuits (Jul 3, 2008)

troll? Call me a troll for telling Bahamamutt her only experience with what she's speaking is no experience? I don't think so. 

She's a hater of doggers and bulldogs and has no experience with a dog bred true so how would she know what needs to be done when breedings these dogs?

She doesn't but she can act as cool as she wants on the forum


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Good lord, at least I can read.

My dogs are UKC/ADBA dogs, and I have lived with Pit Bulls of various types for 20 years. My first "real" dog was many years ago, Loki is the first dog I've owned from a reputable breeder. But spending most of my time soaking up info on these dogs counts for something, as does actually doing something with my dogs, not just playing keyboard jockey.

Naturally there aren't any problems in those tried-n-true bulldogs, because the overwhelming majority of the folks breeding them don't health-test, so how would they know? They can just bury their head and pretend no problems exist, or cull the ones they suspect have the problems and not tell anybody about it. The shame part is, folks like that speak louder than the very minute few who have actually health-tested their dogs (and gotten great results, too!) Those few that health-test are made to feel guilty for doing so because they are making the majority that don't look bad.  

So peace out, no-name troll. :hammer:


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

:goodpost: :cheers: 

Gorilla what kinda dogs you got?
Got pics?
Have any proof your dogs have good to exellent hips?
Just wondering since you think I don't know my dogs.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Sorry. I just got around to checking this thread out. Good luck with the breeding and I hope to see puppy pics real soon.


----------



## GorillaBiscuits (Jul 3, 2008)

Bahamamutt, Your dogs are not "ADBA" dogs, they are registered but the dogs that are bred like the Matrix dogs as yours are, are not bred tried and true to pit standards which is what we refer to when saying ADBA. Your dogs place UKC but would only stand a chance ADBA/AADR if they were the only ones that showed for their classes because they are not to standard no matter what you may think. They don't even look the part of a pit dog because they are not bred from pit stock. Once again you don't know what you're talking about.

You've lived with various pit bull types for 20yrs? What does this mean? From your own web site you claim to have had your first "real" APBT from a reputable breeder within the past few years, Matrix kennels, which would make your only experience UKC show dogs and only a few years and the rest backyard mutts. This is from your own claims, not mine. You do not have 20yrs APBT experience, you have a few years UKC experience and nothing more. Not one day with the life of a bulldog either, so your opinions are piss poor when addressing these dogs. You don't think your life would be different if your dogs were bred from pit stock? Think about it, your head would be twisted and you'd need counseling if you spent one damn day with these type dogs, their is a major difference.

if their were problems within the bulldogs community reguarding health, it would be known due to complications within the yard, not failing tests, think about it. You would not know because you've never laid eyes on a bulldog, let alone cared for a yard full of them.

YOU are the biggest internet troll around which includes the board you moderate on and have no experience with (gamedogs). You have no experience, NONE, not one day with a bulldog but you throw out advice and act as if you do know something which makes you the biggest troll on the internet

post on what you know, a few years experience with UKC dogs, none with bulldogs and many many with dumpster bred ABPT mixes which is from your own mouth.

stop the poser posting, you don't fool many............


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Gorilla
Again my friend what are your credentials?
What is in your yard?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Aw, ya'll banned him? Phooey. He went through the trouble of looking at my website and everything.

ETA: Just had to laugh at my dogs never being able to win in ADBA because they don't look the part of a pit dog. How many dogs in the ADBA are necessarily gamebred? What does a pit dog look like, exactly? Last time I checked, those "tried and true" dogs didn't look the same.

How is it that the first dual GRCH is a female with no gamebred blood in her first 4 generations? And bred from the same kennel that all of mine are from, which breeds those horrid "UKC show dogs?" Terra's sister just got her ADBA CH at the age of 1 year. (Which means she did most of that on half points. As of the May standings, she's #9 in the conformation rankings.) I've only shown my young dog at one show while she was couch-fat, and my spayed female at a fun show where the judge really liked her, so its a bit early to start making judgements as to whether my dogs will finish or not. 

The sheer pathetic irony of this situation is that you were too big of a cur to even post your name, so I don't know who to look for when its time for someone to eat their words. But no matter. As I continue to succeed with my dogs and you continue to dwell in obscurity, do you think I will really worry about what some anonycur had to holler at me?


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, he doesn't know what he is talking about.

Matrix Kennels is Scott Dowd, right? A couple of years ago when he judged the weight pull at the premier he was telling me that his dog was picked to be the photo on the ADBA shirts that year, I think. He is very much into the ADBA style of dogs and has some really nice ones.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Well, now that I know who the troll is, I'm doubly not impressed. I mean I knew the guy had some kind of weird obsession with me, but I didn't know he was that big of a coward that he'd come play shadow games under a different name on a different forum. I'll say it again, guy, for someone who acts like he can't stand me, you sure are always in my Kool-Aid. Don't you have some kennels to build or some borders to hop?

And yes, Matrix Kennels is Scot Dowd. Who is at an ADBA show this weekend, incidentally. Hoping to hear some good news for my favorite 9-year-old lady. :angel: ETA: If you're talking about the 2006 ADBA Nationals, I think that's the year Persephone was on the logo, across from the Villines' dog, Madee, representing the weight pull side.

ETA ETA: Since this post was bumped, figured I'd add that ol' not-looking-the-part Trinity finished her ADBA CH that weekend. :cheers:


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

SO, Back to the purpose of this thread.
GORGEOUS GORGEOUS dogs, I Love the way those two look! Congrats with the breeding I cannot wait to see the puppies!.........can I have one?

No Bad Christy :stick: No more dogs!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks!

Future Daddy aka Rolex took first in his weight pull class this weekend and got Best Male Reserve in conformation. 

We will have an ultra sound next week and hopefully get an estimate on number of pups.:clap: 

Stephanie


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

PullDawgPits said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Future Daddy aka Rolex took first in his weight pull class this weekend and got Best Male Reserve in conformation.
> 
> ...


That is awsome. I cannot wait to get my girls started in weight pull. We are still working on getting our club together here in Boise though. So glad there is a kennel here that knows what they are doing cuz I would be soooo lost!

Anywho let us know how many!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

*Bump*

Any Updates on the puppers?


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Nothing new really since the ultrasound. She is looking a little bit plump to me but we can't go for the x ray until day 50. Then we will get to count skulls and get a better idea of how many pups we are expecting. 

Apparently hormones are great for Africa, she is super loving right now. She wants lots of attention which is NO problem. lol The heat has been bad the past few days and she is just spending alot of time in the shade. Can't blame her.

Stephanie


----------



## TheBoss (Jun 23, 2008)

PullDawgPits,

I know you are in lenoir city, im located in Knoxville and was wondering if you have any open slots left for a pup? I have been looking for a black doggie with a good pulling background for a long time especially one that conforms to the ADBA standard. I currently pull one of my dogs but only for fun as she is not registered we only pull in IWPA. Let me know thanks I appreciate it!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

No, I am not in Lenior City but I am close to Knoxville. We are only taking deposits on six and those are full but if you want to I can notify you if she has more than people have already reserved.

Stephanie


----------



## TheBoss (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes please do! and my bad I thought you had said you where in lenoir city before lol.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Nope Pulldawgs is better sorry, MUCH better lines IMO

But maybe I"m just biased lol


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Why, because you bred a grand champion to Lucy??? I don't see how that was lined up well at all, I don't see many dogs on the whole ped lined up well either. And dude, put some towels in that crate!


----------



## Haul-N-Guns (Jul 27, 2008)

*No, not at all*

No. And only because you put your response in the form of a question that I am willing to dignify this with response. As you should know Virgil needs no introduction. It appears you have ome question about Lucy. Well Lucy is a special cross bred by Mr. V. Jackson. Post back and let me know if that name rings a bell to you. If you don't know who Vernon Jackson is....... You don't know bredding as extensively as you thought. We all know I won't go into full detail on the matter simply because I like Mr. Jackson's thumbs up over your thumbs down. Now if you don't understand the pedigree just say so. I'd be happy to explain! By the way, I'd love to hear your opinion on what breeding has your vote!

P.S The breeder is a friend........not myself!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

So start a new thread about it. Is serioulsy rude to post that in someone elses thread.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

WTH did I miss? nevermind there must be some posts missing in between anyhow how's the mom and dad to be?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah some posts got erased 

YES How is mums?


----------



## Haul-N-Guns (Jul 27, 2008)

*Posting*

Is this correct?


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

if you trying to start your own thread no but if your trying to reply to this thread then yes............ If you want to start your own treat go into what forum you want to post in like the General or Bloodline forum then click New Thread butten then start typing............. If you still don't understand maybe one of the mods can PM you the directions


----------



## Haul-N-Guns (Jul 27, 2008)

*oops*

Pulldawg, Forgive me buddy. I meant no disrespect. I'm just new


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Mom is doing good, gaining weight nicely. I think we go for the x ray this week. WOOHOO! Dad is all tore up cause another female is in heat. lol Just like a man, love em and leave em. He is out of luck though, no more breedings gonna happen here for a long time.

Stephanie


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

lol thats good............ men= pathetic in any species lol j/k


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Thats why all the men in my life have four legs and worship my very existance lol


HUrry up already I'm getting puppy fever! lol


----------



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

*Wonderful*

It will be exciting indeed.... beautiful dogs espcially miss africa with her best condition female was it?? I believe so..


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Those are beautiful dogs. I would love to see a dog with such an appearance in person.


----------



## TheBoss (Jun 23, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Thats why all the men in my life have four legs and worship my very existance lol
> 
> HUrry up already I'm getting puppy fever! lol


Im pretty sure you could get some 2 legged creatures to worship your very existance as well! :angeldevi


----------



## honeypitty (Jul 8, 2008)

puppies i want to see puppiesup: up: up: up:


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, you can't see them very well cause the belly is in the way LOL

Here is a pic of Africa this evening (sorry, not very good) and her preggers self.










Stephanie


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ohhhhhhhh they are sooo cute lol... I like the black puppy on the left lol.:woof:


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

LOL, yep that is a good lookin pup!

Tuesday of this week is day 50 and we are going to get her x ray. Can't wait to see how many we see.

Stephanie


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

That will defiently produce some nice dogs! Best of luck Jeff & Stephanie!!! Cant wait to see them in the show ring!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I can't believe she's almost due!!! Holy Cow! It seems like it's only been about 30 days, she looks like she's packing a bunch in there. During our last breeding my girl Sweet Pea didn't look like she was gestating untill there were about 5 days left, so day 57 ish. Both my girls hit on day 62 and one of them hit on the hour she was bred on that 62nd day. Those are going to be some great looking pups and even better looking dogs later on. Congrats guys!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Did you get back from the Xrays yet huh huh didya? :roll:


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

thats gonna be some pretty puppiers!!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I've been waiting all day to post this I didn't want to seem to excited but your taking to long and we want to know how many babies?!!!!!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry guys! We had to reschedule for Thursday. I had too much going on at the barn today and couldn't make it. The new appt. is Thursday at 5pm. I promise as soon as we get back I will post.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm guessing about 8-9 of 'em in there!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

She was bred twice before we got her, once to TNT's Buckshot and once to a Gr. Ch. Mayday son (Ch. Battleday). Both litters were eight puppies, so we are figuring that we MIGHT get eight. lol

Stephanie


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

LOL! 

Yea, guess I should go with those RE dogs, get my money right and charge $1,300 for a petbull. 

No thanks, I will stick to my game dogs, working dogs, titled dogs.

Quit your spamming and peddling

Stephanie


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Took care of those post for ya and Marty got the peddler.

Cant wait to hear about the ultrasound!!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks! Good to know that you guys are on top of things.:thumbsup:

Stephanie


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

PullDawgPits said:


> LOL!
> 
> Yea, guess I should go with those RE dogs, get my money right and charge $1,300 for a petbull.
> 
> ...


Oh man...I thought you were talking to yourself again! :curse: Until I saw Andys post!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Teehee, no when I logged on this morning there was some peddler that was spamming everyone and trying to sell his RE pups. But thanks to our lovely mods and admin he is not here anymore. LOL

Although we all know how I love to talk to myself:roll:

Stephanie


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Did you have the Xrays yet? lol I'm dancing in my seat over here with anticipation


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry, got tied up this evening.

Got the x ray, we saw 4 BUT she wants us to do another x ray on Tuesday cause she said that she could see more but couldn't get a definite count on them cause their skulls weren't calcified enough yet. I want to get a good picture cause I want to know for sure and know if one is bigger etc.

So, 4 for sure and more we know but we have to go do it again on Tuesday. lol

Stephanie


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

lol well tell those pups to start cooperating!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Well I guess they are starting out a little hard headed already!!!!!!!!!! lol Can't wait till they get here!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah cant wait for the jokers to show up!!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

It was pretty funny, at first Africa didn't want to lay down for her x ray ( of course) but after she laid down, she didn't want to get up! LOL Apparently, that cool table felt good on her belly. She completely won over the vet and the tech too. She was very well behaved and kinda silly in her hugeness.

Stephanie


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

PullDawgPits said:


> It was pretty funny, at first Africa didn't want to lay down for her x ray ( of course) but after she laid down, she didn't want to get up! LOL Apparently, that cool table felt good on her belly. She completely won over the vet and the tech too. She was very well behaved and kinda silly in her hugeness.
> 
> Stephanie


AWWWW!!! I can't wait till those lil boogers get here!!!
Africa is such a beautiful dog!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Did you get the second Xray yet? didya didya? lol


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Not yet, it is scheduled for 5 pm today. I have lessons at the barn tonite so I prolly won't be on til around 9pm. I will post then and let you guys know. Thanks, I am sooooo excited!

Stephanie


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok! We have 7 puppies in the belly, maybe 8. She was great for the x ray and enjoyed that cool table again. lol

One more week and we can hopefully see the little boogers in person.

Stephanie


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

YAY I am soooo excited.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

yeah I can't wait too see them!!! Congrats on the litter!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks! I am getting really excited!

Stephanie


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

PullDawgPits said:


> maybe 8.
> 
> Stephanie


TOLD YOU!!! You didnt need xrays! Just need to listen to me! :clap:

Cant wait to see them!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Can't wait to see these guys. I been squirming in my seat waiting even thought I'm not getting one I'm excited for you all since I got Rolex's littermate sister Akiliya you know I'm itching to see those siblings/nieces & nephews lol. Good luck you guys really this breeding really should be a no brainer should produce some very nice high quality dogs.


----------



## k-nine (Jul 22, 2008)

do ur thing. nice pics of the the breeding also dont worry about trying to explain to people on here anything they hate what they dont have remember that not all but some on here for sure.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

PullDawgPits said:


> Thanks! I am getting really excited!
> 
> Stephanie


By the looks of this thread I don't think your the only one excited...lol!!
I think Bedlam is going to burst if Africa doesn't hurry up and drop the lil boogers....lol!!!

Just poking fun....


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I AM! lol I might even have a name picked out she needs to hurry and push those babies out. 

I've never done it this way before buying a dog before its even born, like REAL dog people do lol, its stressful! lmao


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Where the heck are the little slugs...I wanna see too!!


----------



## babyshae (Jul 21, 2008)

I see everyones excitement here and don't really get it. The title says "one of the greatest breedings" so I have to ask: what is so "great" about in-breeding dogs? This is mother to son. I know someone who did this and ended up with a litter full of pups with problems. One has bad hips at only 2 years old, one has eyes that look in different directions and another was born completely missing a rib-seriously. To me this is sick and not a good idea- but to each their own right? I am not trying to rumple anyones feathers-I'd just like to know why this is such a special breeding and why anyone would take a chance on an unhealthy pup.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

hun its called 'line' breeding and its done ALL the time to promote specific traits, dogmen would keep the healthy pups and cull the defect ones. I can guarantee somewhere in -your- dogs line there is a line breeding. 

As for the bad hips and the bad eyes thats why you do hip/health/heart checks BEFORE you breed a dog and look back at the bloodline to see what if any problems arose in those dogs. I"m sure these guys have done their homework and know what they are doing. I'm sure there are lots os sites you can find to educate yourself a little more on why people line breed their dogs/horses/cats/pigs whatever their specialty is...hell even people used to line breed.

And I trust this breeding.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Just a bit of education...

This breeding is NOT inbreeding. This is line breeding. There is a huge difference. Inbreeding is brother to sister or mother to son if they have the same father.

Thank you to everyone else who understands how excited I am.

Stephanie


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

babyshae said:


> I see everyones excitement here and don't really get it. The title says "one of the greatest breedings" so I have to ask: what is so "great" about in-breeding dogs? This is mother to son. I know someone who did this and ended up with a litter full of pups with problems. One has bad hips at only 2 years old, one has eyes that look in different directions and another was born completely missing a rib-seriously. To me this is sick and not a good idea- but to each their own right? I am not trying to rumple anyones feathers-I'd just like to know why this is such a special breeding and why anyone would take a chance on an unhealthy pup.


Do some research before talking smack. It sounds like ruffling feathers is exactly what youre trying to do. All I have to say is do your homework and


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

PullDawgPits said:


> Just a bit of education...
> 
> This breeding is NOT inbreeding. This is line breeding. There is a huge difference. Inbreeding is brother to sister or mother to son if they have the same father.
> 
> ...


Stephanie Good Luck with this litter and I am sure it will be everything you hoped for. I can't wait to see the pups. And you know what your doing ... Inbreeding and line breeding are 2 diff things but they are done and should only be done by breeding PRO'S. That's why we have ethical educated breeder's LIKE YOU and byb's who just breed for a dollar ... :angel: God bless those pups and please post pics


----------



## babyshae (Jul 21, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> Do some research before talking smack. It sounds like ruffling feathers is exactly what youre trying to do. All I have to say is do your homework and


No smack talk here-I have an opinion on inbreeding is all. Not sure why anyone would want to do it. I do know the difference here-I have done alot of research on this. Everything I have found says the same thing-mother to son is inbreeding(same father or not)it's not line breeding. I just wanted to bring to light all the many problems that can come from this breeding.

Although you probably won't look these are just 2 of MANY sites on this topic(but I must be wrong):

PROS AND CONS OF INBREEDING DOGS, Inbreeding Dogs
Types of Breeding: Inbreeding, Line-breeding, outcrossing, outbreeding


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

babyshae said:


> (but I must be wrong)


Yeah thats what I was thinking.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Obviously you haven't done ANY research, you would know why people would want to linebreed. OFK once said those who talk don't know, those who know don't talk. I would suggest not talking, you're insulting someones breeding. Oh and if it were such a bad idea why would so many ppl on this very board be after those pups? Maybe it's because the genes are tightened up, but what do I know, really?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

babyshae said:


> No smack talk here-I have an opinion on inbreeding is all. Not sure why anyone would want to do it. I do know the difference here-I have done alot of research on this. Everything I have found says the same thing-mother to son is inbreeding(same father or not)it's not line breeding. I just wanted to bring to light all the many problems that can come from this breeding.
> 
> Although you probably won't look these are just 2 of MANY sites on this topic(but I must be wrong):
> 
> ...


Babyshae there are some circumstances in which a breeder would inbreed but it should only be done by a breeder who know's why and what they are doing. Pulldawgs is a breeder I don't know if you are or not. But I think if you want to know why this is done in general you should ask someone like steph instead of questioning her breeding program which she has obviously planned and is very excited about.. and who also know's what they are doing. Game bred dogs have been inbreed and line breed for years this is nothing new or uncommon alot of times it's done to keep the blood pure and to breed in or out certain traits or flaws. It can be risky but that's why I stress that it should be done by breeder's who know what they are doing. Not some everyday Joe who wants to breed for money instead of breeding for the good of the breed.


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

babyshae said:


> I see everyones excitement here and don't really get it. The title says "one of the greatest breedings" so I have to ask: what is so "great" about in-breeding dogs? This is mother to son. I know someone who did this and ended up with a litter full of pups with problems. One has bad hips at only 2 years old, one has eyes that look in different directions and another was born completely missing a rib-seriously. To me this is sick and not a good idea- but to each their own right? I am not trying to rumple anyones feathers-I'd just like to know why this is such a special breeding and why anyone would take a chance on an unhealthy pup.


This coming from the same person who defended the BYBs and encouraged someone to support a BYB to get a pup instead of from a rescue/shelter and now you prove just how uneducated you are on ALL topics about the breed. In-Line Breeding has become common practice to tighten up a line and I know plenty of breeders who do this with awesome results, with that being said the breeder DOES need to be experienced and know EXACTLY what he is doing or else you could wind up with a mess like the person you know. EVERY real breeder does heart/hip cert before the breeding to avoid health problems, and keeping the dogs In-Line they can really work on breeding out genetic health problems and traits they dont want and making sure they keep the traits they do want. As far as if this is the Best of the Year I cant comment bc I dont know these people or their dogs, but they do seem to be educated and ethical breeders. And the dogs do look good too, good luck with them PullDawg. But what do I know Im just a Noob.

IT IS BETTER TO KEEP QUIET AND BE THOUGHT A FOOL THAN TO OPEN YOUR MOUTH AND REMOVE ALL DOUBT. Some people didnt get this memo.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

All I have to say is that some of the best dogs ever produced were produced by the same type of breeding.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

its very simple,

Inbreeding/Linebreeding brings out the BEST and the WORST in your blood. THis is why it should be culled hard. The breeding should be carefully monitored. GREAT way to tighten the line up and strengthen traits. For the record, I would consider this inbreeding but I dont see anything wrong with it when its done by capable and responsible people and PUllDawgs is just that.

Inbreeding while tricky is not as dangerous as most think UNLESS it is continued for several generations. One time here and there is one thing, 3-4 generations in a row and you have SEVERLY limited the genepool.

It has always been my opinion that 

Inbreeding is the breeding of closely related animals, Father/Daughter, Brother/Sister, Mother/son

while linbreeding is the mating of animals not so closely related
Grandfather/grandaughter etc.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

babyshae said:


> Although you probably won't look these are just 2 of MANY sites on this topic(but I must be wrong):


You did notice that the first article you linked was about the *pros* and cons, right? There are good reasons to inbreed and linebreed. Its the fastest way to set a type, for one, and to bring forth the faults in the line so they can be culled.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I will have to agree with OldFort on this one. Inbreeding brings out the good and bad traits. If done responsibly, one can have good results. Linebreeding is inbreeding, however. It is a lesser degree than closebreeding but is still considered inbreeding. Good breeders linebreed to set desirable traits and create greater homozygousity in the offspring resulting in more consistent litters. You lessen the chance of inbreeding depression when linebreeding as opposed to closebreeding.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Are they here yet?...






How about now?


(haha)


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Are they here yet?...
> 
> How about now?
> 
> (haha)


Oh, the anticipation.....sucks don't it. I stalk websites like crazy when awaiting a litter. It's a little bit of relief once they are born but then those next 8 weeks go by so slooooooooooowly!!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

lol I know its killing me. First time I've done it this way.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

We're there too........waiting on that Hemi girl.......and waiting.........and waiting......has it been eight weeks yet? LOL


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

ok this dog has been prego forever.....maybe you should take her for a walk around the block or put her in a nice warm bath...LOL!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

she actually not -due- until tomorrow, but I can still hope for today lol


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

LOL everyone is just waiting and waiting!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

No puppies yet.

She is moving into the birthing condo tonite. Hopefully, we will have pups during the very bright daylight hours so I don't have to stay up all night.

Well, I can wish anyway.

Promise to let you guys know as soon as she starts.

Stephanie


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

LOL, THAT NEVER HAPPENS, at least not with us.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

I like the litters where you sit up half the night waiting, finally fall asleep, then wake up the next morning to a whole litter of healthy beautiful puppies that are all already cleaned and nursing!!! Some mommas just like to be left alone!


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

lol did you guy know that this thread have been view 2,613 times i think that the most i seen in here lol that a lot of ppl waiting to see the puppy's get the camera rdy so we can see them asap lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

PullDawgPits said:


> Although we all know how I love to talk to myself:roll:
> 
> Stephanie


Sometimes those are the best conversations.:cheers:


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I am sitting here getting gray hairs!!!!

Still no puppers yets?

I have some Caster Oil if needed! We will get those babies outta there for ya!!!! LOL


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

*peeks for puppies*


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

No puppies yet. She has milk, she has dropped and she is hanging out in her whelping box but still only one in the box.

Stephanie


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

When she stops eating it want be long


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh she didn't eat last night. We figured they were coming last night but no luck. lol

Stephanie


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

OOO the suspense is killing me...common puppies

I estimate she has 7-5 girls and 2 boys...just a shot in the dark to kill time, anyone else???


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I say they'll be born tonight and she'll have 8... 5 females and 3 males


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

She better have at least 2 boys lol

I'll do the even split
8 pups 4 boys 4 girls.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

She will start having the pups tonight, about 11:23, according to the moon and me.!!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

After all this guessing we better get the first live birth pics of (GPB)here LOL

And lets see who gets closest 

No sleep for you tonight, so get the camera ready


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

No pups yet. I will check again about 11pm. If no pups then I am going to bed. lol

I wish she would hurry too. It is so hard to wait.

Stephanie


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

can we get that on streaming live video??? just set up the web cam and we will let you know when the pups arrive!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

HAHAHAHA! 

I did think about borrowing my friends mare cam but I was afraid Africa would eat it.

She has done some rearranging today of her birthing condo, she picked up a freakin cinder block and carried it about 5 feet! I'm thinking she didn't really want it there. I had put it in front of the whelping box to make it easier for her to step up and in. lol

Stephanie


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Gah hurry up woman and push those pups out! lol
I am going to bed. Hoping for happy puppy news tomorrow!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

No pups yet. She has done some more rearranging to her area and is now trying to chew the rails off the whelping box and pull up the carpet.

This dog is such a mess. I bet she is waiting til I am gone or something.

Stephanie


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Poke her in the belly with a stick! Get those kids movin! lol


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

no doubt!!! lol still waiting..............


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

sooooooo whats happening. It's been all day!!


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

BTW, Stephanie, mine are down your line of from Turpin's Blu Trouble & Minter's Miss Sheba to TnT's Miss Bonnie. thats 4 gens back but, Were practically family!!

p.s. thanks for the beautiful dogs


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I dunno what the deal is...but it better involve some puppies!! 7 girls and 2 boys!!!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

I think that she has decided to be pregnant forever. She has the loose stool, she isn't eating, she is restless but not in labor. 

Jeff says that she heard that our daughter's birthday is Friday and she is waiting til we are all away at her party. LOL

I don't know guys, unless she didn't take until the second lock? I have always dated delivery by the first lock and never been very far off, this is a first for me.

Stephanie


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

well as long as everything is going ok...how far apart were the locks??


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Two days, so we may be due today there were three locks. The last one would make her due Saturday if she didn't take on the first two but I have NEVER heard of that happening.

She isn't showing any signs of distress or labor, she has milk in all teets now, loose stool, nesting and leaking a bit from her rear, so not much longer now. 

This is her third litter (first with us) and I have talked to her previous owner (alot lol) and she is being completely normal for her.

UGH! Tired of waiting!

Stephanie


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Well she better have them today or tomorrow cause I don't get to get on on the weekends..............


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I bet she's enjoying making us all wait. lol


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

What day in her heat was the very first lockup?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Puppies?.....


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

No puppies yet! She is full of energy, took one bite of her food. Big boobs, big belly way back and pups are moving.

Stephanie


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Sounds like she is enjoying being preggers LOL ... Any day now she will pop. Can't wait to see the little bundles of joy.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Go squeeze her, maybe they'll pop out.


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

just thought id let everyone know that she is having puppies. so far a red male and a black female.


----------

